# My new baby raccoon :)



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Today i went to collect my new baby raccoon. Its been a looong time dream of mine to own one and last week i decided to go ahead and do it after i sold my entire royal collection. I know that its a huge commitment and that they can be destructive etc but i am prepared to deal with it all step by step.

anyway, a quick pic of my gorgeous little baby boy. He has just had a feed and is getting ready to go to bed . We dont have a name yet, we cant decide on anything that suits him.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

SOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw!!! Bless!!! :flrt: Cute little critter!!! :flrt:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh my God Ali - what a little sweetheart :flrt:

I am so envious !!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Squeals, Auntie Shell loves him already:flrt::flrt:

(you sure that shouldnt be Granny Shell:whistling2


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks wicked. How old is he?


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

:gasp: :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
soooooooooooo cute,i want i want.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

They can also be very strong, intelligent, territorial, aggressive, sharp clawed and possessive! Having said all that I absolutely loved working with the ***** I worked with for the short time I did, good luck...they are truly wonderful critters.

They seem to have a sense of humour too, I was on separate occasions pickpocketed by one - first time she stole a receipt I needed for expenses, and the second she took my car keys and chucked them in a bucket of water. Thanks for that, lol!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> *Squeals, Auntie Shell loves him already:flrt::flrt:
> 
> (you sure that shouldnt be Granny Shell:whistling2


Yeah, granny shell with visiting rights. I know your game you know!I expect you will be camping on the doorstep, begging to take the little guy out "just for a minute" and then i wont see you for a day or two.:lol2:




mat_worrell said:


> He looks wicked. How old is he?


He is 4 1/2 weeks old and super cute ( and noisy too!)

Anne, i will bring him down to see you one day. He is truly adorable :flrt:


----------



## Mrs Dragon Wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Add me too the cute crowd .............. one day maybeeeeeeeeeeeeeee if ever we get moved to a decent sizes home (wonder if chester zoo is buyable at under a fiver :lol2that allows us to expand our collection, one of those guys are on my list ..... well two really lolol .............


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> Yeah, granny shell with visiting rights. I know your game you know!I expect you will be camping on the doorstep, begging to take the little guy out "just for a minute" and then i wont see you for a day or two.:lol2:


 

Damn, I need to change my tactics:lol2:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

awesome, really cute little thing :flrt:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

very cool.

should call him Cyril Sneer from the racoons tv show


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

awwwwwwww gorgeous little fluffy


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

He is a cutie, I think you should call him Zuco


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

A new pic, just after his breakfast feed. I think we are going to call him "Atuki" which is from the biloxi indian meaning "agile paws/they touch things".


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

fantapants said:


> A new pic, just after his breakfast feed. I think we are going to call him "Atuki" which is from the biloxi indian meaning "agile paws/they touch things".


 
Love that name :2thumb: I called my coonie Kasa as it was an indian name for "dressed in fur" as well as it being Japanese for hat (Davey Crockkete wore a raccoon hat!) & Kasa-Obake is a japanese spirit/monster :whistling2::lol2: and boy is she a little monster at times :censor:

Look forward to hearing about Atuki as she grows :no1:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwwwww pet you keep touching him just to convince yourself hes real and yours?:lol2::flrt:
hes beautiful so god dam cute,i want a raccoon to call it bandit:blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love that name:no1: Not as much as I love the little man himself:flrt:

I was lucky enough to have visiting rights this morning and I am totally smitten, he is absolutely adorable:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Hes a tiny,gorgeous,cute,ickle,snuggly,awesome baby...........................I shall shut up now:blush:


Thanks Ali:notworthy:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

:gasp: i want one...


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Gorgeous little guy. I wonder how long it is before Sallie wants #4 seeing those cute baby photos! I love the name. Very appropriate after watching Sallie's 3 in action!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

image

which one is the racoon?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> image
> 
> which one is the racoon?


 
Thats exactly what i said! its hard to tell where the beard ends and the raccoon starts


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

evilchild said:


> very cool.
> 
> should call him Cyril Sneer from the racoons tv show


you remember that cartoon too,wasn't it great i loved the racoons.
great name cyril snear.:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

He is sooo cute!

Really nice name as well!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

He's so cute! I keep going on FB to check whether you have more photos up lol


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

evilchild said:


> very cool.
> 
> should call him Cyril Sneer from the racoons tv show


 Why would you name a Raccoon after Cyril Sneer? Cyril Sneer is a pink aardvark!! :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

He is beautiful, knew you would get one eventually. Love the name :flrt:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

africa said:


> He is beautiful, knew you would get one eventually. Love the name :flrt:


 
WEll you knew i had wanted one for a while.......and i sold up all my royals as i havent been too well. It meant i had the money there for a baby and also to kit out a enclosure for him aswell. So i took the plunge and i have to say, he is wonderful. I have been much more active since i got him and he has been the best therapy yet! He is going to be an awesome little guy when he grows up.

I know that Oreo had his man bits removed, what age was he when that was done? Our vet is more than happy to work with Atuki so is happy to do it. I just want to make sure its the right decission and we get him done at the right time.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I'm guessing you have the brother of my lil boy Oska  Atuki is a lovely name!

I haven't posted up pics yet though but he is doing really well!


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

:lol2:hahahaha oh yeh...doh


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

He is adorable! How much did he cost?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ali, he is adorable hun! And a lovely name to go with him!

Why has the breeder sold you a 4.5 week old unweaned baby though? Doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

did you try and sell a 12 week old marmie ,dosent seem right to me ,do you keep your marmies inside with no sunlight ,dosent seem right to me


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

you have a raccoon early so you can bond with them ,the same as any handreared exotic ,if the person purchasing is convident of the bottle feeding then that is fine ,if not we would keep them until they are older


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There is a big difference between a weaned animal that is not suckling from it's mother, & an animal that is totally dependant on it's mother for nourishment & warmth! I would never remove an infant mammal from it's mother just so it can become tame towards humans! Imagine the uproar there would be if people were selling 4 week old puppies!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Are we talking about puppies.I am not going to clog up this thread because again somebody who needs to look at the way he keeps his own animals ,someone who hasnt a clue is butting in again ,but still this is rfuk


----------



## Bexxiiee (Aug 12, 2010)

*blesss*

Awwww Sooo Cute jealous much;p lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

fantapants said:


> WEll you knew i had wanted one for a while.......and i sold up all my royals as i havent been too well. It meant i had the money there for a baby and also to kit out a enclosure for him aswell. So i took the plunge and i have to say, he is wonderful. I have been much more active since i got him and he has been the best therapy yet! He is going to be an awesome little guy when he grows up.
> 
> I know that Oreo had his man bits removed, what age was he when that was done? Our vet is more than happy to work with Atuki so is happy to do it. I just want to make sure its the right decission and we get him done at the right time.


Oreo became nut free:mf_dribble:at 6 months at which time one testicle had dropped but not the other, the vet said this didn't matter, she fished around and found it:2thumb:
Oreo trotted into the vets on his lead had a nice cuddle whilst the mask was put on and trotted back out none the wiser a couple of hours later.

It is definitely the right decision to have Atuki neutered, in general raccoons can become very aggressive when they reach sexual maturity, they can give a really nasty bite. Better to be safe than sorry:2thumb: and do all you can to make sure they stay as pleasant as possible, even then it's no guarantee though.
We spent loads of time with Oreo and still do, he is the most pleasant and trustwothy of our three by far, the two females are lovely but have their moments which is fine around adults but not unsupervised children!!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> Are we talking about puppies.I am not going to clog up this thread because again somebody who needs to look at the way he keeps his own animals ,someone who hasnt a clue is butting in again ,but still this is rfuk


No need to be so defensive! I was not attacking you, as the breeder of this Raccoon, I was genuinely enquiring about the reason it was sold at 4 weeks old & unweaned! I have no interest in Raccoons, they are not a species that take my fancy. I was just wondering why Ali had acquired this lovely little chap at such a young age. Pardon me for asking!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

When a prospective buyer enquires about a baby they are not made to take it that young,they are asked if they would like to finish the hand rearing process,many people would never get the opportunity to make that bond so early.If they are not confident,when shown,i may add, they can decide to take it or leave it til older.If you do not agree with ,that is fine,but please keep your opinions to yourself.Thank you.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ali, he is adorable hun! And a lovely name to go with him!
> 
> Why has the breeder sold you a 4.5 week old unweaned baby though? Doesn't seem right to me.


I am confident with bottle feeding and didnt see any difference between him being fed by the breeder or being fed by me. I knew that Oreo had been succesfuly raised by a bottle and is as timid/well behaved as raccons can be. Plus, i knew that Shell had a ton and a half of experience bottle feeding.......and as she is Atukis granny she is on hand 14/7 if i get stuck etc. In fact im suprised she isnt camping on the doorstep claiming her visitation rights  Her and ATuki spent the day together on saturday as i had a wedding that i couldnt get out of.



africa said:


> Oreo became nut free:mf_dribble:at 6 months at which time one testicle had dropped but not the other, the vet said this didn't matter, she fished around and found it:2thumb:
> Oreo trotted into the vets on his lead had a nice cuddle whilst the mask was put on and trotted back out none the wiser a couple of hours later.
> 
> It is definitely the right decision to have Atuki neutered, in general raccoons can become very aggressive when they reach sexual maturity, they can give a really nasty bite. Better to be safe than sorry:2thumb: and do all you can to make sure they stay as pleasant as possible, even then it's no guarantee though.
> We spent loads of time with Oreo and still do, he is the most pleasant and trustwothy of our three by far, the two females are lovely but have their moments which is fine around adults but not unsupervised children!!!!


Excellent, thats definatley made my mind up to have him done. He is such a joy to care for. he already recognises us and gets all excited when we open his cage to give him a cuddle. He is moving around much better now and seems to be growing like a weed! I know he is probably going to cause more damage to the house than my 4 kids have done but i dont care, he is a little corker and i love him to bits.:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> I am confident with bottle feeding and didnt see any difference between him being fed by the breeder or being fed by me. I knew that Oreo had been succesfuly raised by a bottle and is as timid/well behaved as raccons can be. Plus,* i knew that Shell had a ton and a half of experience bottle feeding.......and as she is Atukis granny she is on hand 14/7 if i get stuck etc. In fact im suprised she isnt camping on the doorstep claiming her visitation rights  Her and ATuki spent the day together on saturday as i had a wedding that i couldnt get out of.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> fantapants said:
> 
> 
> > I am confident with bottle feeding and didnt see any difference between him being fed by the breeder or being fed by me. I knew that Oreo had been succesfuly raised by a bottle and is as timid/well behaved as raccons can be. Plus,* i knew that Shell had a ton and a half of experience bottle feeding.......and as she is Atukis granny she is on hand 14/7 if i get stuck etc. In fact im suprised she isnt camping on the doorstep claiming her visitation rights  Her and ATuki spent the day together on saturday as i had a wedding that i couldnt get out of.*
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fantapants said:


> Shell195 said:
> 
> 
> > EVERYBODY has fallen in love with him, not just your family. Again, barry ended up with the little guy in bed with him this afternoon when he was watching the football upstairs. Atuki really seems to favour him and always snuggls straight down after his feed.And you were right about him prefering a bottle to the syringe, he is big enough to manage it now and he loves it ....and its so much cleaner too!
> ...


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i think i saw oreo and man a full size racoon suprised me! but good luck with your little one there hope he doesn't become such a giant monster lol!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Re above Fatman aka Oreo is a darling though. If Atuki becomes like him the OP I am sure would be over the moon!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

He most certainly is a darling:flrt: he loves everyone:flrt:he's got his summer coat now, he looks a lot smaller, I miss his long fur, he is quite different in appearance to most raccoons in this country.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Smooshes for Atuki and for Oreo :flrt:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Awwww what a lil cutie! I remember when my troublemaker was that small... awwws. Keep us updated


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

awwww he's lovely!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Another big thankyou to Ali for trusting us to babysit her special little man again.
We are totally in love with him:flrt:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> No need to be so defensive! I was not attacking you, as the breeder of this Raccoon, I was genuinely enquiring about the reason it was sold at 4 weeks old & unweaned! I have no interest in Raccoons, they are not a species that take my fancy. I was just wondering why Ali had acquired this lovely little chap at such a young age. Pardon me for asking!


looked like an attack to me :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the problem with the written word, there's no inflection in the voice for you to judge whether it's a mere question or a verbal attack. To be totally honest I thought the same thing, but he asked first so I just waited to find out what the reason was. I know if I'd asked it wouldn't have been a verbal attack, it would have been concern for the wee one.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

carlo69 said:


> looked like an attack to me :whistling2:


he is cute but if you read the other topic on unweaned animals it is breaking the law to sell them so young


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> he is cute but if you read the other topic on unweaned animals it is breaking the law to sell them so young


and yet another attack:whistling2:


----------



## hotspur2 (Sep 26, 2010)

dnt mind me asking whats the price for a baby raccoon anyways? thanks


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

£350 upwards.......


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

[QUOTE=kellogg


Oooh. Could just eat a bowl of your finest (cornflakes).............

Dave


----------



## hotspur2 (Sep 26, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> £350 upwards.......


thanks alot one for the future me thinks :2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> No need to be so defensive! I was not attacking you, as the breeder of this Raccoon, I was genuinely enquiring about the reason it was sold at 4 weeks old & unweaned! I have no interest in Raccoons, they are not a species that take my fancy. I was just wondering why Ali had acquired this lovely little chap at such a young age. Pardon me for asking!


 So why do you constantly slate people zoo-man? seems to be a common occurence with you. Sorry was not having a go was just genuinely enquireing into why you do this!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

if i upset the apple cart i do ...sorry!

In most cases people wanting to keep a raccoon or other exotic and want to be able to bond with it need to way before the 6 weeks. This therefore means removing babies at a very young age and hand rearing..possibly from birth. Yes the 1951 act says you cant sell unweaned animals but if the owner removes babies from mother and hand rears i dont believe there is anything that can be done. (all they will say is mum wouldnt feed them). Is this correct, well thats down to the individual, im not saying its right either way. But to have a chance to have a friendly animal its required. should they be sold at such a young age? maybe not but it happens. 

I still think there will be times when hes playing that he will want to bite your ears and nose off!lol. Raccoons can be fisty and like to play rough. dont you just love it when they hammer up your leg and climb onto your head to rip your lips off.
:flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm surrounded by raccoons here where i live...

between the stary cats, ***** and opossums it's very lively here at night...


----------



## dragonguy (Apr 14, 2009)

HABU said:


> i'm surrounded by raccoons here where i live...
> 
> between the stary cats, ***** and opossums it's very lively here at night...


Must BE Awsome Having these Around In The Wild


----------



## lobob (Jul 19, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## joellvssarah (Jul 4, 2010)

aaawwwwwwwwwwwww thats adorable :flrt: how much youy pay for it ?
thanks Joel


----------

